# Ugodog or This? Pro's and Con's?



## Stark1026 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi all! We're picking up our pup in early June, maybe even late May, and since we live in an apartment building, I want to give our pup the option to go indoors (especially when it gets really cold out). I was 5 seconds from purchasing the Ugodog but then found this product: 




I like the idea of not having to waste peepee pads and it's a cool idea that you could easily pick up the toilet and have it drain easily and mess free. I would clean it more often than the weekly suggestion and overall, it looks like a good solution.

The reviews lately have been very positive and explanatory. Has anyone seen the "State of the Art" brand puppy toilet? What are your immediate thoughts about it, especially those using some sort of indoor bathroom solution for your Hav?


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi - I live in a condo and also needed an indoor potty option and disliked both the smell and environmental factor with disposable pads. I'm not familiar with this product, but used something very similar called Piddle Place. You can google that - same idea.

I was very happy with the product. My only issue with the PP was that Sheldon could grab the plastic mat with his teeth and move it. But it worked great and truly was not stinky at all.


----------



## Stark1026 (Mar 19, 2014)

Ultimately went with the Ugodog after my husband discussed it more with me. He was like "are you really going to let the pee fester inside, even if it doesn't smell...'' that was enough to hit the buy button on the Ugodog!


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

A lot of people seem to like the Ugodog, so you'll probably be happy with it. Good luck with the potty training!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Stark1026 said:


> Ultimately went with the Ugodog after my husband discussed it more with me. He was like "are you really going to let the pee fester inside, even if it doesn't smell...'' that was enough to hit the buy button on the Ugodog!


Yup! We use a litter box, but I can't imagine leaving pee sitting for a week in my kitchen, where it smells or not!


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

My mom had a mini Yorkie and it was difficult for her to walk & go up and down stairs. She opted for puppy pads. We bought them in lots of 200 or 300. We got them mostly on ebay under "adult chux"...they are the same thing and sometimes a lot cheaper, especially if they were "imperfect". The imperfection was sometimes one of the boarders was a little wider.
The turds were so small, we just picked them up with a tissue and flushed. The urine was also small and we would change out the pad about every other day or so; yes sometimes it was every day. It NEVER smelled and I had it in my living room (under a table).
We also bought this frame so it wouldn't slide around. Amazon.com: Coastal Pet Advance Dog & Puppy Housebreaking Pad Frame: Pet Supplies
I see they have trays now that holds the pad.
I don't think I would want a tray that holds the urine. And what about when the stool is a little soft? My opinion is try the pads.


----------

